# RIP - Muhammad Ali



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

So just saw an article saying Muhammad Ali has gone into hospital on life support and his family has flown in and the doctors he's near the end. Very sad news 

Report: Muhammad Ali hospitalized and on life support


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 3, 2016)

I just heard about this. It is a huge shame, I hope he is comfortable at least.


----------



## Buka (Jun 3, 2016)

Me, too.

I'm glad you mentioned it here. I haven't had the tv on for several days.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 3, 2016)

Just heard on the radio, he was officially declared dead


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 4, 2016)

RIP champ.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 4, 2016)

RIP Champ.


----------



## Buka (Jun 4, 2016)

RIP Champ.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 4, 2016)

The greatest boxer ever to live...  RIP


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 4, 2016)

I am truly saddened by this....
RIP to "The Greatest of All Time".....Muhammad Ali


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 5, 2016)

Muhammad Ali
Born: January 17, 1942 
Died: June 03, 2016

Just thought he deserved a thread in his name like so many others that have sadly had their names in this section of MT


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 5, 2016)

RIP to the greatest!


----------



## Steve (Jun 5, 2016)

Passing of another legend.


----------



## SenseiHitman (Jun 5, 2016)

When I was young he was the champ.  After him, professional heavyweight boxing took a turn for the worse.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 5, 2016)

.


----------



## Buka (Jun 6, 2016)

_"Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee. The hands can't hit what the eyes can't see.
Rumble, young man, rumble."
                                                  - _Muhammad Ali and Bundini Brown


----------

